# filename issue when updating hadoop2 port



## Freddy Andersen (Jan 8, 2015)

So I started the process of updating the devel/hadoop2 port from 2.4.1 -> 2.6.0 but I'm having some issues when the finally do-install runs. This is the error:

```
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===> Staging rc.d startup script(s)
===>  Installing for hadoop2-2.6.0
===>  Checking if hadoop2 already installed
===>   Registering installation for hadoop2-2.6.0
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/hadoop2/work/stage/usr/local/share/hadoop/ass: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/hadoop2/work/stage/usr/local/share/hadoop/ass: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/hadoop2/work/stage/usr/local/share/hadoop/leSystemAccessService$FileSystemCachePurger.class: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/hadoop2/work/stage/usr/local/share/hadoop/ass: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/hadoop2/work/stage/usr/local/share/hadoop/strumentationService$SamplersRunnable.class: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/hadoop2/work/stage/usr/local/share/hadoop/ass: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/hadoop2/work/stage/usr/local/share/hadoop/strumentationService$VariableHolder.class: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74
```
It looks like the following command cuts some of the full path to files in my .PLIST.mktmp file so when it tries to install it all fails. (updating .PLIST.mktmp after this error and running `make install` again works fine).

Here is from my Makefile:

```
cd ${HADOOP_DIST}/share/hadoop && ${COPYTREE_SHARE} \* ${STAGEDIR}${DATADIR}/ "! -name *-sources.jar -and ! -name sources"
```
This is by the way my first port adventure so I'm a little lost BUT it looks like the COPYTREE_SHARE command (whatever that is) does not handle the $ in a file name. That is my guess. I tried using '*' or "*" or just . for the files but its all the same.

Is there a way that I could replace the ${COPYTREE_SHARE} line in my Makefile with a simple find command to add the files into the .PLIST?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 8, 2015)

Numerous ports do that, I think.  The best answer is probably to ask on the freebsd-ports mailing list.


----------



## Freddy Andersen (Jan 8, 2015)

If there was an example that I could look at that would be great; just so I have a starting point.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 8, 2015)

Wait, I think I misunderstood.  Either way, the mailing list is still the best source.  Either they can show a good example, or suggest the right way to handle this.


----------



## Freddy Andersen (Jan 9, 2015)

After a few email on the mailing list we found this to be a noob issue  My understanding of the pkg-plist file was not all there so that was where the problem was. Magic command was `make makeplist`.


----------

